# S7-1500 / Sinamics S120 CU320-2PN Telegramm 750



## neibeck (26 Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich hab hier eine S7-1515-2PN in Kombination mit einer S120 CU320-2 PN und 2 Servoachsen. Nun habe ich versucht bei der Telegrammprojektierung als Zusatzdaten für die Momentenbegrenzung das Telegramm 750 auszuwählen. Leider lässt sich hier nur Telegramm 700 oder 701 auswählen, obwohl der Antrieb V5.1 eigentlich das Telegramm 750 schon unterstützen sollte. Hat hierzu jemand eine Idee?




SG,

Neibeck


----------



## ChristophD (26 Juni 2018)

Hi,

projektierung meines Wissens nach nur über GSDML im TIA.
Startdrive kennt kein Telegramm 750.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## neibeck (26 Juni 2018)

Hm... brauche ich für das "Fahren auf Festanschlag" überhaupt das Telegramm 750 oder ist das der Wert MOMRED z.B. im Telegramm 102?


----------



## maxder2te (26 Juni 2018)

neibeck schrieb:


> Hm... brauche ich für das "Fahren auf Festanschlag" überhaupt das Telegramm 750 oder ist das der Wert MOMRED z.B. im Telegramm 102?


Telegramm 102 reicht. 750 ist lediglich notwendig, wenn du das Istmoment in Anwendereinheiten auf der CPU haben willst oder so Spielereien wie "additives Moment" usw. verwenden willst.
Ersteres schafft man aber auch ganz einfach mit Zusatzdaten und manueller PZD-Verschaltung.


----------



## zako (26 Juni 2018)

... ja Standardtelegramm mit Momentenreduzierung (auch Telegramm 105) reicht:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ch/de/view/109749348

Beim LAxisCtrl gibt es explizit die Funktionalität:
Bewegen einer Achse mit Momentenreduzierung mit / ohne Festanschlagserkennung und Klemmung


----------

